# Proof of genuine and ongoing relationship after lodgement of partner visa (offshore)



## lehine (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi guys! 

We lodged a partner visa application offshore, lived together for a bit more than 12 months here in Germany. My Australian partner is back in Australia to find a job in order to be able to support me when I come to Australia.
He left Germany at the beginning of December, I visited him for 2 weeks in AUS for Christmas and had to return to Germany due to my job/training.

Well, my training finishes at the end of April. I asked my CO if it would harm our visa if I take a job till the end of July since I would also like to save some more money for us and then I am planning on visiting my partner for 3-6 months (depending on what tourist visa I get, I would like to apply for a 6 months visitor visa) at the end of July. (and then leave Australia when Immi makes a decision on our partner visa of course).
My CO said something like I could take the job but I should be aware that we are not separated on a permanent basis.

I wonder: from when would Immi consider a separation to be on a permanent basis?? By the time I could fly to my partner, we wouldn't have seen each other for 8 months then. Its really hard and painfull but we also need to save money as we would like to move in our own apartment in Australia asap and I don't want my partner to pay for everything alone!

And how could we proof that our relationship is indeed genuine and ongoing even though we are not living together while our application is being processed?

My partner regularly transfers a little bit money on our joint bank account we have here in Germany (the bank account was our joint bank account but now it runs just under my name though, we did not think properly about it...but a day before he left, we took off his name from the bank account as we thought it is then later easier for me to manage or cancel the bank account once we don't need it anymore.. stupid!) ... well, nevertheless we both still transfer a little bit money on it and the bank account is now our "savings account" for our time in Australia.
Well, I can also provide skype loggs that we talked with each other every day. But that's it then!

Not much evidence, is it? we do not have any financial commitments we have to share at the moment and are just saving money for our future together.

I wonder if it is smarter not to take the job but to fly to my partner earlier and not wait for another 2 1/2 months in order to show Immi that our relationship is ongoing!?
I have read that Mel from this forum here got her PMV refused as Immi didn't believe that their relationship would be ongoing. how can someone even doubt that  

I talked to another CO and she said "we cannot expect you to just sit around in Australia while waiting for the decision on the visa when you could earn money for you and your partner. But make sure you are not separated on a permanent basis!"

Not seeing my wonderful partner for 8 months will probably considered to be a permanent basis, I guess?? What do you think?? It is so hard to make a decision as every time you call the embassy you get different answers and my partner and I are basically just saving money now and don't have any expenses to share atm. 

I would appreciate any advice!!


----------



## Miss Swan (May 28, 2012)

Hi lehine, my situation was slightly different from yours but the long distance element is still there so I thought I'd give my 2 cents' worth 

My partner and I spent a good 4.5 years of our relationship apart, with only 2 visits a year. Each visit ranges from a measly 1 week to 3 months. My application was recently approved after a 7 mth waiting period with no further questions from my CO.

I submitted these evidences to show that we are genuine and continuing.

- Emails between Applicant and Sponsor 
- Monthly MSN chat history between Applicant and Sponsor
- Itemised mobile phone bills of Applicant 
- Statements showing bank transfers from Applicant to Sponsor
- Statements showing bank transfers from Sponsor to Applicant

We do have a joint account but there's only $70 in it! Lol.. My partner's not working and it's silly to spend $50 each time in bank fees to transfer money from my end to the OZ account. What you could do to convince the CO is to send cards/letters/gifts to your partner, and let him do the same to you (and keep the envelopes!). If any friend is getting married, get your friend to include your partner's name in the invitation card. If you can occasionally send money to your partner and vice versa, that helps as well.

And yes your Skype logs will come in handy! 

Don't worry too much.. if your CO really finds the evidence lacking, he'll/she'll inform you to provide more evidence. From my readings in this forum, it's very unlikely that the CO will reject your application on the spot.


----------



## Laegil (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi!

As said by Miss Swan, I wouldn'y worry about it too much. You have all the evidence they can request - what else would there be but bank transfers, e-mails and skype logs? 
Plus, as you applied for an offshore visa it is nothing unusual that you are not living together while waiting for a decision. I actually think the fact that your partner went home to get everything ready for you to come shows a lot of commitment - he wants to be sure to be able to support you when you arrive in Australia. 
Plus, you are saving money for your future TOGETHER, that is some sort of financial commitment. From my point of view, you are doing everything right. If you feel like it would be better you take that job and save more money, do it. They cannot expect you to put your life on hold because you are waiting for a Visa. I wish you good luck and kep us updated!


----------



## Marianina (Oct 25, 2012)

*Proof of genuine and ongoing relationship after lodgement of partner visa*

Hi lehine, I lodged a PMV application and was later asked to submit more evidence to prove the genuineness of my relationship -- joint accounts, joint purchases, money remittance receipts, inclusion in last will, etc. all of which we did _not _have. We decided to each accomplish an additional statutory declaration (sworn statement for me) to address this specific issue, where we stated that we did not have what was being asked of us because we simply didn't! We wanted the DIAC to know that despite the absence of these proofs, we were both truly committed to our relationship and felt so strongly about it as to use a legal document to back our claims. I could not think of any new evidence to prove that ours was a genuine and ongoing relationship except for these sworn statements that we were telling the truth and were willing to face the consequences in the event we were found to be lying. We also got more stat decs from my fiance's friends to vouch for the veracity of our relationship. I hope this helps. Good luck! ~ Nina


----------

